# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Hướng dẫn giả lập PSP để chơi Game trên iPhone

## tradaquanmobi

Nếu bạn ưa thích các tựa game trên Sony *PlayStation Portable* (PSP), và đang sở hữu một chiếc iPhone, bạn có thể biến chiếc iPhone của mình thành máy chơi game PSP thực thụ bằng cách sử dụng ứng dụng PPSSPP, một phần mềm giả lập khá mạnh mẽ.


PPSSPP là ứng dụng miễn phí được cung cấp bởi iEmulators, ứng dụng này sẽ giả lập iPhone thành máy chơi game PSP một cách đơn giản mà không cần bạn phải Jailbreak chiếc iPhone của mình. Nếu bạn quan tâm, hãy tham khảo cách làm như sau.


Khởi động ứng dụng Safari trên iPhone và truy cập vào website iEmulators.com. Tại trang web của iEmulators, bạn nhấn vào tab Apps, tìm đến và nhấn vào ứng dụng PPSSPP


Khi cửa sổ ứng dụng PPSSPP hiện lên, bạn hãy nhấn vào Install > Install để tiến hành cài đặt PPSSPP lên iPhone.


Trong khi quá trình tải về và cài đặt PPSSPP đang diễn ra, bạn hãy truy cập vào phần cài đặt ngày giờ trên iPhone và chỉnh thời gian lùi về một tháng.


Khi quá trình tải về và cài đặt PPSSPP hoàn thành, bạn hãy thiết lập lại thời gian như cũ.


Thế là xong phần giả lập, bây giờ đến phần nguồn Game. Bây giờ bạn hãy truy cập vào website CoolROM.com trên máy tính và nhấn vào tên mục ROM Files.


Trong trang ROM Files, bạn tìm đến và nhấn vào dòng Sony *Playstation Portable*


Tại đây bạn sẽ tiến hành lựa chọn các tựa game mình muốn chơi. Có khá nhiều game để bạn lựa chọn, đặc biệt hãy chú ý đến nhóm Top 50 Rated là các game có nhiều người chơi và đánh giá cao trong danh sách.


Khi chọn được tựa game ưng ý, bạn hãy nhấn vào nó và nhấn tiếp vào nút Download Now để tải game về.


Bạn sẽ tải về một tập tin tự chạy dạng EXE, hãy bình tĩnh và khởi chạy nó để tiến hành tải về gói tin nén có định dạng 7z.


Trong quá trình tải về, CoolROM sẽ tự động cài đặt thêm ứng dụng 360 Total Security lên máy tính, bạn có thể gỡ bỏ nó mà không gặp vấn đề gì. Và khi quá trình tải về kết thúc, bạn sẽ có một gói tin nén có định dạng 7z chứa tập tin ISO của game bên trong. Bạn hãy giải nén nó bằng công cụ 7-Zip để trích xuất lấy tập tin ISO.


Khi đã có trong tay tập tin ISO của game, bây giờ hãy kết nối iPhone với máy tính và khởi động iTunes lên. Sau đó truy cập vào thiết bị iPhone của bạn và nhấn vào Apps, tìm đến mục File Sharing. Hãy nhấn vào tên ứng dụng PPSSPP và chờ vài giây. Sau đó bạn tiến hành kéo tập tin ISO của game và dán vào mục PPSSPP Documents, tiếp đó nhấn vào nút Sync để đồng bộ lại với iPhone.


Thế là xong, bây giờ bạn hãy khởi động ứng dụng PPSSPP trên iPhone lên, bạn sẽ thấy hình ảnh tựa game mà mình vừa thêm xong. Bây giờ thì chỉ việc nhấn vào và “chiến” thôi.


Tuy dài dòng nhưng khá đơn giản khi bạn thực hiện. Hi vọng bạn sẽ thích bài viết này.
*>> PSP chính thức bị Sony khai tử*

----------

